# My modelling/spray station



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

As I mentioned in my previous thread, I wanted to show off my spray station. 
Took me many hours of thought and design.... and now it looks good (so the wife's happy), and works well too.
Inside the main box with the PC fans is another 2 fans sucking all the air into a tumble dryer hose, leading to a box (sold in B&Q in the UK for venting tumble dryer hot-air without requiring ducting outside....). I fill that unit on the floor with kitchen-hob extractor filter... The whole system works because I see the filter getting covered in paint, so it's definitely sucking! I didn't want to put filter on the outside, so the sucking power wasn't impeded when it was most important.

And since I'm showing off my pit, you can see my pride and joy, my Ikea showcase shelf with all the major models I've made since I was 8 (the Starfighter you can barely see, and the German soldiers, till today with the completion of my F-22 (age 35!) I've built a good few models when I was 9-14, but they're not worth showing... it's just the 1st and the best! ;-)

And in the other corner, I have my LockOn/Dirt home-cockpit, with fully working instrument-panel and my all-in-one SUPER widescreen monitor.... designed that one in Google sketch and took me about 70 hrs to get that built with the required accuracy and strength... took me so long because I had to give up on mark.1 half way through the build as realized it wasn't fit for purpose.... took a lot of will to go back to square 1, but the end result is solid and looks great...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

serious cockpit sweet


----------



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

That cockpit is so sweet what I would do for something like that!!! That is great for being scratch built!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice cockpit. Very nice collection. Very nice spray station. Hell...even the IKEA shelf itself is very nice haha I wish I had the resourcefulness (or space) to make that spray station. Guess I have to buy the airbrush first, though =P


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

Start saving for that airbrush Enzo! No single purchase will ever result in such a marked boost in the end result of your models. I bought a cheapy no-name brand off Ebay, and now can't believe it took me so long to buy one.


----------

